# Blocked



## Bluehawk (May 29, 2009)

I like this new format, and especially the notifications that are sent.

For some reason, whenever I respond to a notice of reply to a subscribed thread, I get an announcement that I am not authorized to view the posts.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2009)

Hmmm, I don't subscribe to any threads, so I am not sure what is happening here. I will take a look at your user settings.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2009)

Doesn't sound like it. There shouldn't be any problems doing things the way you are describing. Can you access posts directly from the forum without difficulties? (I take it you can)


----------



## Bluehawk (May 29, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Doesn't sound like it. There shouldn't be any problems doing things the way you are describing. Can you access posts directly from the forum without difficulties? (I take it you can)



Yes, I can access posts, and reply to them, IF I go to the forums home page/menu and sort through.

However, in THIS case, this thread and post, I WAS able to come directly to it!

That's what seems odd to me when I get that non-authorization notice... and is what makes me think I have done or not done something I should or shouldn't have.

Anyhow, the place looks great - thanks to whoever did that.


----------



## Bluehawk (May 30, 2009)

Here is what I get whenever I receive notice of a thread response, and then attempt to access that thread:
-------
Bluehawk, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log Out Home
----------

???


----------

